# Crystal White Bee shrimp is saddled! Finally...



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I see that my Crystal White Bee shrimp is a girl and she's got a saddle behind her head. If you have never seen one of these, this is what they look like.
They seem to be a small shrimp, and often look like a tiger with the bands on them, but they are a Bee shrimp. I have 2 of them and now know one is a girl. 










So I decided to try an experiment with her and put her in a breeder box with my BKK and high grade BB boys....see what happens. If she gets berried I will move her to the small maternity tank that I have all my hybrid babies in for her delivery.

Will keep ya all posted.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Crystal white shrimps look adorable


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That's pretty cool, but also scares me that I can see inside the shrimp. I never really look at them up close enough to see the details.

Also freaked me out when one was climbing on the glass trying to get to me, their legs look like head crabs from half-life (or any other alien-type movie).


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, Anna. I have three and I've been watching them everyday hoping to see what's in your picture. I also found that they grow very slowly. I have had them in my tank for 2 months the growth hasn't been that noticeable.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah Randy those are the same ones I gave you....its taken all this time for one of them to grow up enough to get saddled. I thought for sure it would have done so before now, but guess not 

I moved them all to my planted tank last week because the PH was down below 6 and the KH barely 1, so felt that was as good a place for them to just grow....haven't seen any molts, and this was the first time Ive seen a saddle on a crystal white. If nothing happens by end of day tomorrow I will put all 3 of them back in the big tank and leave it to Mother Nature to decide if and by who this female gets knocked up 

They are weird shrimps that's true, very transparent, but these are the shrimps that produce those incredible looking BKK hybrids...some are turquoise blue with white stripes etc. They seemingly don't have a color gene to give, just add some weird effects to the offspring of Taiwan Bees, incredible colors, weird patterns etc.

will keep ya posted if anything occurs.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's a nice clear picture. Is it yours?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i though its a snowball from the start


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> That's a nice clear picture. Is it yours?


Curious too. If it's yours - Great shot!! If not it should be ID'ed as such.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't say it was mine. I specifically said " If you have never seen one of these, this is what they look like " I have no idea who took that picture, I found it on the internet. The picture is for reference only!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I know you didn't say it was yours, that's why I asked. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is pics of mine, which you can see the bars on the side and back and the four spots on the tail....also the saddle.

I put her back in the main tank and was able to grab these while she was snacking on my plants.  Guess she was hungry.



















haha, just noticed I got one of my BKK mischlings in the shot too...he must have been right under her and I didn't see him.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

camboy: NO these are not snowball shrimps!  These are Bee shrimps, they have bands across their bodies and 4 spots on tail 

Snowball shrimps are the same as Blue Pearl, just white version.
Snowball shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> camboy: NO these are not snowball shrimps!  These are Bee shrimps, they have bands across their bodies and 4 spots on tail
> 
> Snowball shrimps are the same as Blue Pearl, just white version.
> Snowball shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white


Technically snowballs and blue pearls have been reclassified to palmata now'. :S


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

getochkn said:


> Technically snowballs and blue pearls have been reclassified to palmata now'. :S


Explain ?

Awesome looking shrimps Anna...! Good luck! I have some Ti-Bees that have that kind of look to them, I'll try and post some pictures. The various white markings give them a differnet look then most shrimp, so I kind of like it. Makes me wonder what new shrimp colours and patterns can come from them...


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

RCode said:


> Explain ?
> 
> Awesome looking shrimps Anna...! Good luck! I have some Ti-Bees that have that kind of look to them, I'll try and post some pictures. The various white markings give them a differnet look then most shrimp, so I kind of like it. Makes me wonder what new shrimp colours and patterns can come from them...


http://www.crustahunter.com/de/white-und-blue-pearl-jetzt-neocaridina-palmata?203182020=1


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have three of these CWS. Before I got them, I thought they look just like snowball. But in person they look very different.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They are actually very rare....haven't been able to get any more, and no word on anyone bringing them in. Not many people like them because they are sort of transparent, but I bought them to use for hybrid BKK/WR/BB breeding. Now if only one of these guys gets the message we could be in business


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I gotta brush up on my German but looks interesting. Who decides the name or species name changes?

Do you know where those white crystals come from? I have some tibees that kind of look like that









Whatch ya think?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

looks similar, not identical but close.

Germany! I bought mine from someone who imported them from there 

However, I have contacted several suppliers over there and no one has any available. I would love to get more of them, but maybe if I get this one to breed now, might be able to increase my stock.

I won't be bringing in any more shrimps from the US now, so will have to find a supplier that will ship to Canada. Took 10 days from Germany last time


----------

